# Softening a chrome finish



## mick (Mar 12, 2013)

Has anyone ever dulled down a chrome finish and it still looked good. I don't want a satin nickel. I've got a nickel 30-06 and would like to dull down the finial and clip just a bit. 
Thanks guys


----------



## BradG (Mar 12, 2013)

Mick i do have some spare chrome pieces, if you like i can try some different acids on them to see if pickling will dull it down evenly etc?


----------



## Boz (Mar 12, 2013)

Try buffing them with a scotch brite pad or some fine steel wool.  Use some thin oil like 3 in 1 as a lubricant.  Years ago a buddy of mine had a brand new motorcycle.  His wife was on the back and she used the exhaust pipe for a foot rest.  The heat melted the soles of her shoes all over the mufflers.  He tried to clean the melted mess off his pipes with a scotch brite pad.  Got them clean but he was left with a satin finish.  Use the oil to keep from cutting so deep that you start to see the brass under the chrome.


----------

